# heated mirrors



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Year and Model?

Rob

Edit:
A little more to go on.....I don't have much 2015 info yet so this is 2011/2014.

Heated mirrors were standard on the LTZ only.
They will be found on the 1LT, 2LT, and ECO only if the car has the optional Drivers Convenience Package.
If you have a non LTZ, with the package, the car will also have a power drivers seat, lighted sun visors, and a auto dimming rearview mirror.

If you have heated mirrors they are turned on with the same button as the rear defogger.

Rob


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

standard on cdn diesel

i know u have diesel, unaware of your location


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If a Diesel in the US, the 2LT drivers convenience package is required......it will have the same adds as my first resonse and will also have a rear view camera if the package is selected.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The ECOs don't have them. I suspect the 1LTs also won't. To answer OPs question the mirrors only heat when you use the rear defrost (if you have heated mirrors). The easy way to tell is that heated mirrors have about a quarter inch border around the "glass". Non-heated mirrors half that.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

awesome, thanks for the info. yeah its a 2014 usa model diesel which if i remember right automatically comes with 1lt package. I guess I could look it up but one of you posted the answer I needed. The reason I am confused is I remember reading the window sticker when I bought it and I remember thinking it had everything I really wanted except the heated mirrors. Then I read like someone mentioned that on the diesel it came with the convenience package which I must have because I have navigation, rear camera, electric drivers seat, auto rear view mirror adjust and I think I have the lighted sun visors need to double check.

The only time I have had heated mirrors was on semi trucks and they always had a separate switch labeled mirror heat. Loved those in the bad weather so am quite pleased I have that!


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

For the diesel you needed to get the Driver Convenience Group on the window sticker to have the heated mirrors. For $380 it was something I was not going to take delivery of the car without. The auto dimming rear view mirrors are just to nice to have along with the heated mirrors. Either way on the window sticker that is what you are looking for.. There should be a sticker in your glove box as well with the RPO codes. However one of the other more experienced forum member would have to give you the 3 digit code.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

raffmanlt said:


> I'm not sure if I have heated mirrors or not. For those that do how do you turn them on? Only thing I can find is a button for defrost I assume that is just for rear window?


So this is what is included in the package with the heated mirrors.

"*Cruze standard and available features*All Cruze interiors include premium materials and unexpected standard equipment, including air conditioning, vehicle anti-theft system, USB port, adjustable steering wheel with audio controls, AM/FM stereo system with CD player, MP3 playback capability, six speakers, auxiliary jack for personal playback devices, two power outlets, remote keyless entry and a trial subscription to SiriusXM Satellite Radio.


*Cruze LS* includes premium cloth bucket seats, 16-inch steel wheels, silver-painted center stack and instrument panel cluster accent rings, power windows with express down on all windows, power door locks, carpeted front and rear floor mats and Bluetooth for select phones
*Cruze** 1LT* adds cruise control, leather-wrapped steering wheel and shift knob, power driver express-up window and 16-inch alloy wheels. The available *All-Star Edition *package includes a power sunroof and premium Pioneer nine-speaker audio system. The *1LT Driver Convenience Package* includes driver six-way power seat adjuster with manual recliner, driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors, auto-dimming inside rearview mirror, outside heated, power-adjustable mirrors and remote vehicle start on automatic-transmission-equipped vehicles. An available *Technology Package* includes Chevrolet MyLink and a rear vision camera.
*Cruze Eco* adds 17-inch lightweight aluminum wheels, color-touch AM/FM stereo, MP3 playback capability and seven-inch-diagonal color touch-screen display. The Chevrolet MyLink system features Bluetooth streaming audio for music and select phones; voice recognition for phone, music and radio; Pandora and Stitcher smartphone compatibility; Gracenote (playlist and album art); software updatable for radio software and Gracenote database. An available *Eco Driver Convenience Package* includes driver six-way power seat adjuster with manual recliner, driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors, auto-dimming inside rearview mirror, rear vision camera and outside heated, power-adjustable mirrors.
*Cruze 2LT and Diesel* add Meridian leather-appointed front bucket seats, six-way power driver seat and heated driver and front passenger seats. Cruze Diesel also includes uplevel instrument panel cluster and chrome trim rings. The available *Driver Convenience Package* includes driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors; auto-dimming inside rearview mirror; rear vision camera and outside heated, power-adjustable mirrors, 17-inch alloy wheels.
*Cruze** LTZ* adds 18-inch wheels, automatic climate control, rear vision camera, auto-dimming inside rearview mirror, uplevel instrument panel with chrome trim rings, driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors, outside heated, power-adjustable, body-color mirrors, front fog lamps, chrome door handles and keyless entry/keyless start.
A sporty *RS Appearance Package* is available on LT and LTZ models. It includes unique fascias, rocker moldings, rear spoiler and fog lamps. An uplevel instrument cluster includes chrome accent rings in place of the standard silver finish, and opaque cluster bezels that allow the cluster’s ice blue backlighting to shine through for a sporty nighttime appearance.
"


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> So this is what is included in the package with the heated mirrors.
> 
> "*Cruze standard and available features*All Cruze interiors include premium materials and unexpected standard equipment, including air conditioning, vehicle anti-theft system, USB port, adjustable steering wheel with audio controls, AM/FM stereo system with CD player, MP3 playback capability, six speakers, auxiliary jack for personal playback devices, two power outlets, remote keyless entry and a trial subscription to SiriusXM Satellite Radio.
> 
> ...


thank you that clears it up, now I feel guilty that I didnt take the time to look it up and dig out my owners manual to see how to operate it. It is really nice having such knowledgeable people willing to help, thanks!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I can't take much credit. Google did the heavy lifting on this one! :grin:
I was curious myself, as mine has this package but there is no way to know 
the mirrors are heated. I have had other vehicles with heated mirrors and they 
had a little symbol built into the mirror that showed they were heated.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had heated side view mirror in my Caddy, Supra also has these, never had to use them. Very seldom ever use the rear window defrosters, quicker to clear the snow off of them. And this is in North Central Wisconsin. Sure not a problem down south.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Had heated side view mirror in my Caddy, Supra also has these, never had to use them. Very seldom ever use the rear window defrosters, quicker to clear the snow off of them. And this is in North Central Wisconsin. Sure not a problem down south.


Dew/frost


----------



## wplanck (Sep 23, 2014)

I did a remote start today with heavy frost here in Indiana. The rear def. did a great job for my 2014 LT. The rear def. quit on my 2012 Impala and I really missed it.


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

Robby said:


> Year and Model?
> 
> Rob
> 
> ...


Super late reply to this but my Cruze is a 1LT equipped the the driver convenience package that had the power seat, remote start, and parking assist but doesn’t have lighted visors or auto dimming mirror. Do I have heated mirrors? They don’t seem to warm up but the rear window gets pretty hot


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dawson060 said:


> Super late reply to this but my Cruze is a 1LT equipped the the driver convenience package that had the power seat, remote start, and parking assist but doesn’t have lighted visors or auto dimming mirror. Do I have heated mirrors? They don’t seem to warm up but the rear window gets pretty hot


What year? I can't remember if the cutoff was 13 or 14, but prior to that, no.


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> What year? I can't remember if the cutoff was 13 or 14, but prior to that, no.


It’s a 2012


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dawson060 said:


> It’s a 2012


Then no. I had the same packages in my 12.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Dawson060 said:


> Super late reply to this but my Cruze is a 1LT equipped the the driver convenience package that had the power seat, remote start, and parking assist but doesn’t have lighted visors or auto dimming mirror. Do I have heated mirrors? They don’t seem to warm up but the rear window gets pretty hot


You can add heated mirrors, but you will have to research what door harness you will need to buy.

I did it on my 2012 1LT but I didn't have the driver convenience package, so the harnesses you need will be different from mine.

Tutorial here: How-To: Add Heated Mirrors


----------

